# Koshki's collection



## koshki (Feb 16, 2011)

I have not put together a grow list before, and I was surprised at how many I have! Sorry for the length...

AERANGIS 
articulata 2
biloba 3
brachycarpa	1
citrata 1
coriacea 1
fastuosa 1
luteo-alba var. rhodosticta	1
modesta 1

AMIESELLA 
monitcola 1

ANGREACUM 
bosseri 1
didieri 2
elephantinum	1
leonis (large form)	1
leonis (small form)	1
magdalenae	1
sesquipedale	1

ASCOCENTRUM 
ampullaceum 'Mr. Del-Rei'	1

ASCOFINETIA 
Cherry Blossom 'Carmela'	1

BARKERIA 
spectabilis	1

BRASSAVOLA 
culcullata 1
culcullata 'Pinkie'	1
Little Stars	1
nodosa 1
nodosa ('Mas Mejor' AM x 'Susan Fuchs' FCC	1

BRASSOCATTLEYA 
Binosa 1
Island Stars	1
(Little Stars x Maikai) 'Hawaii'	1 

BULBOPHYLLUM 
affine 1
Elizabeth Ann 'Buckleberry' AM/RHS, FCC/AOS	1
laxiflorum 1
lepidum 1
makoyanum	1
medusae 1
putidum 1

CAULARTHRON 
bicornutum	1

COELOGYNE 
cristata 1
mooreana	1

DARWINARA 
Charm 'Blue Star'	1

DENDROBIUM 
aberrans 1
aggregatum	3
aggregatum var. majus	1
aphyllum 1
atroviolaceum	1
farmeri 1
kingianum var. alba	1
laevifolium	1
linguiforme (dockrilla)	1
Mingle's Sapphire	1
moniliforme	1
Somsak 1
teretefolia	1
White Grace	1

DORITAENOPSIS 
Ho's Little Caroline (mistag?)	1
Minho Princess 'Flying'	1

EURYCHONE 
rothschildiana	1

LAELIA	purpurata v. werkhauseri	1

LEPTOTES 
bicolor 1

LUDISIA 
discolor 1

MASDEVALLIA 
Angel Tears	1
Bella Donna 'Mi Amore'	1
Bella Donna 'Lehua Snow Blush'	1
caesia 1
Celtic Frost	1
coccinea 2
exquisita 1
Georgian Franczk	1
Ghost Buster	1
Hampshire Prolific	1
Huanya Picchu	1
ignea x prodigiosa	1
infracta 1
Jewel 1
Maui Lollipop	1
Night Shade	1
Othello 1
Pink Fairy 1
Rebecca	1
Red Baron 'Royal Ruby' AM/AOS	1
Redwing 1
Ruby Slippers	1
tovarensis	1
triangularis	1
wendlandiana	1

MAXILLARIA 
sedelii 1 
uncata 1

MEDIOCALCAR 
decoratum 1

MILTONIOPSIS 
NOID 1
Pink Momma 'Yosemite Sam'	1
Woodland's Ebony	1

NEOFINETIA 
falcata 2
falcata 'Kisuzume'	1

NEOSTYLIS 
Lou Sneary 'Bluebird'	1

ONCIDIUM 
adelaide 1
Tsiku Marguerite	1
Twinkle 2

PHALAENOPSIS 
equestris Baldan's 'Cherry Vale'	1
equestris var. alba Baldan's 'Snow White'	1
Little Sunny	1
Mermaid 1
Mom's NOID	1
NOID 2
Rosie's hybrid	1

PHRAGMIPEDIUM 
…oseum 1
Apple Pie 1
Cape Sunset	1
Cardinale 1
Eric Young	1
Grande x caudatum	1
NOID 1
Rosy Gem	1
schlimii 1
Schroederae	1
Sedenii 2

TOTAL 113


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry for the length?! That's the sign of a great collection! 

Nice variety, as well.


----------



## koshki (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm starting to think there is too much variety. It's a bit hard to keep track of all the different requirements.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2011)

Naw! You can do it!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2011)

That's a very varied collection!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 17, 2011)

Interesting masdis and africans!!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Feb 17, 2011)

So are you telling me you haven't got one Paphiopedilum amongst that huge list? If you want to stay in this forum that is going to have to change. oke:

David


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2011)

Paph bandits!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice collection!


----------



## etex (Feb 17, 2011)

Super collection!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice collection!!!! Lots of minis...!


----------



## koshki (Feb 17, 2011)

emydura said:


> So are you telling me you haven't got one Paphiopedilum amongst that huge list? If you want to stay in this forum that is going to have to change. oke:
> 
> David



David, I had one that went to the big greenhouse in the sky.  Up until last September, I didn't have any phrags, but then I saw a Sedenii bloom, and well, now I've got 12 phrags! I'm not saying that the same thing will happen with paphs, but anything is possible! However, I will confess that most of the paph blooms I've seen have not really appealed to me.

As you might be able to tell from my list, I am trying on a lot of different orchids. Some work, some don't. Some I fall in love with instantly, and others...well, let's just say the magic doesn't happen.

Chances are that I'm going to see someone post a photo of a paph that will cause me to fall in love again!


----------

